# Anyone put a Western HTS on a TJ?



## charlie540 (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a 2006 Rubicon. there are lots of Western HTS plows for sale in my area. The local dealer wont do any plow installation that isn't "in the book" which is either a Meyer DP, or Western Suburbanite. I want a real steel plow, not plastic and I'm not sold on the Meyer DP for 2 reasons: Meyer quality sounds questionable, and its only 6'8". Want to cover the tire tracks at full angle, and 7.5' sounds better for that. I'm not using this commercially, just a few driveways. Which leads me to Western HTS or Fisher HT which I know is essentially the same thing. For whatever reason there are a lot more Westerns for sale around here. So, the dealer is no help for what I want to do, and I know the HTS can go on a JK, but has anyone put one on a TJ? thanks in advance for your wisdom ussmileyflag


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Do they offer a mount for the jeep?


----------



## charlie540 (Feb 7, 2015)

1olddogtwo;1995065 said:


> Do they offer a mount for the jeep?


I don't know. thats kinda what I'm asking. my local dealer won't tell me one way or the other


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Google "western ematch" enter your information and it will tell you


----------



## charlie540 (Feb 7, 2015)

1olddogtwo;1995086 said:


> Google "western ematch" enter your information and it will tell you


well on that site it only recommends the suburbanite, which I wouldn't even consider. thats my point, I know what the quickmatch thing says. I'm asking if there are any real life experiences where someone put a Western HTS on a TJ Jeep?


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

I run a 7'6" Fisher HT on my 2000 Jeep TJ (4.0 I-6 with a 5-speed manual trans).
This my first Winter with the combo, and it worked out great.
Keep in mind I ran Blizzak winter tires, used air shocks on all 4 corners, and put 300 pounds in the back.

The advertised weights between the Western HTS and the Fisher HT are nearly identical, so I cannot imagine your experience would be any different than mine. I will say that the hookup/detach procedure on the Fisher could not be any easier. Another difference between the two is trip edge (Fisher) vs full trip blade (Western).


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes they do make a mount for your TJ. It is in a different area on their site to find the mount. Basically it is in the parts section of the site. Under this section you can find a mount for both the Suburbanite and the mount used for HTS/MidDuty plows. The same area on the Fisher site is where the mounts are found. They list the 1997 to 2001 TJ I believe. However the same mount goes on a 2006 TJ.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Thank God, the days of going through the 16 inch windshield on those CJ2A's are over. By the time you tripped the blade, you were already airborne. Those military seats, and no seat belts. Ah, those were the days. The memories of vacuum wipers, no heaters, and mufflers that lasted two plows maybe. Oddly, most people had meyer plows on them and very little problems with them mostly it was the generator or the 6 volt batteries that gave you the problems. Word of caution to you youngsters, disconnect battery when spreading the points with a screwdriver because if you don't you will hit your head on the hood when exiting the engine compartment


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

oh yeah, I forgot the gas tank under the drivers seat. JC Whitney built their business selling those cork gasket caps if you thought to buy them in July when you didn't need them, Fed EX hadn't been born yet


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

While looking for a plow for my LJ I've noticed jeep changed their fgawr on the TJs after 2002 I think. So you have to search maybe an older year for the TJ. Should fit as the chasis is the same. I imagine companies can't say they will work for liability purposes. Good luck


----------

